# Nippon Ichi Software Reveals New Game & Disgaea 15th Anniversary During Livestream



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 18, 2018)

I loved Disgaea 5 to death, it was my first Disgaea game. Plus, it worked _fabulously _on the Switch. I'll definitely buy their future Disgaea games if they come on the Switch, too. 

By the by, their CEO looks so derp and I love it, looks like he's having a lot of fun.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 18, 2018)

i just CAN'T watch dat picture... cringy and gaaaaay as fuck


----------



## brunocar (Jan 18, 2018)

leon315 said:


> i just can watch dat picture... cringy and gaaaaay as fuck


thats kinda the point


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 18, 2018)

Google Automatic translate never ceases to surprise~


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 18, 2018)

Didn't know "Your Four Knight Princesses Training Story" was a thing. Not sure how I feel about it, especially since it isn't in English. 

Anyway, can't wait for the next Disgaea title. I hope the past ones end up on the Switch too.


----------



## RedoLane (Jan 18, 2018)

>Original version: Disgaea: Hour of Darkness
>PSP version: Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness

I guess they'll call the HD Remake:
Disgaea: Midnight of Darkness.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 18, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Google Automatic translate never ceases to surprise~
> 
> View attachment 111474


AFAIK it's an actual person doing that..


----------



## Xzi (Jan 18, 2018)

More Disgaea on Switch, not a bad thing.  Haven't gotten around to buying 5C yet, but the demo was fun.


----------



## lzyslckr (Jan 19, 2018)

Disgaea 1 was the one of the few game that gave me feels. So I'm game it's getting an HD remake, but hopefully at a discount or as dlc for the steam version.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 19, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> Project Nightmare


you say? I wonder what they have in sto-


Scarlet said:


>


Nevermind, I'm outta here.


----------

